# How do you cope with another chemical?



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Feeling absolutely devastated this morning, it's my official test day and I got a BFN.

It's hit me even harder as I had a positive test on Friday, I had a suspected chemical back in August and it looks like I have had another one.

I had the positive 6dp5dt last time and 8dp5dt this time so I actually hoped that it wouldn't be the same.

After all the symptoms I have been experiencing this week, fatigue, brown spotting, sore(.)(.) dizziness, nausea, increased sense of smell, frequent peeing part of me thought that perhaps I was still asleep and having a nightmare but I wasn't asleep and it is a nightmare.

I have been in a daze for about 3hours now and desperately searching the tinterweb for some hope, but there really isn't any and I need to face it now.

DH is devastated too and I don't know what to say or do.

Clearly there is something going on with me and I am causing the implantations to fail, so I suppose immune testing is next but I have to find a way through this now although I don't see how.

This transfer was a double embryo transfer of two frozen 5day blasts neither of which lost any grading on the thaw and were 3bb which I was told was really good. We don't have anymore frozen embies left now so it would be a fresh cycle if we try again.

Pudding
X


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Big hugs, don't want to give you any false hope but could you get your HCG done to confirm if it has been a chemical pregnancy? You can have false negative tests if your HCG is still quite low xx

Best of luck for the future x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi crazyroychick,

Thank you for your post.

My clinic doesn't do bloods unless you get a positive on their HPT which I didn't .

Do you think I can request them from the clinic on the basis of possible chemical or my GP? Have you done this?

Pudding
X


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

When I had my m/c my clinic only did bloods not hpt so it was confirmed by blood test for me, I started bleeding 3 days after OTD but HCG trebled and didn't start to fall until about a week after bleeding started x

Can you tell them you had a positive test then negative and they may offer bloods? Xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

I will call them tomorrow they aren't open on Sundays, I will request the bloods and also immune testing, I don't think they do it but perhaps they can refer me somewhere that does although my understanding is that he NHS won't pay for it so it will be private.

My consultant told me last time that if we had thee failures they would prescribe the drugs for immune issues anyway as there is no reason why our good embies should be failing, our issue is male factor, DH has a low sperm count but all other measurements are good and we had 7 good fertilised eggs four of which made it to blast.

If I explain that we had another positive test that then turned negative perhaps she will go ahead on that basis.

I not sure how this works though and I have seen info on different immune treatments on here so without testing how can they know what to prescribe?

Sorry lots of info and questions there my head is just buzzing!

Pudding
X


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

We didn't ever have immune tests, our NHS clinic were horrendous and we never even went to follow up as we couldn't wait to get away! When we changed to private we egg shared so had all sorts on genetic tests and stuff that were all clear, after our 3rd BFN we asked for their opinion and they just said all good go again! We felt that they didn't care and just wanted our money! Clearly something else is going on after 1 m/c and 3 BFNs.  We decided after all that is was time to stop and we are now approved to adopt x

Best of luck for the future xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

So starry to hear your story crazyroychick, my heart , what is left of it after today, goes out to you.

I wish you all the luck in the world with your adoption path!

Thanks again for your lovely words.

Pudding
X


----------



## Babydreaming (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Pudding

Im so sorry to hear your story..the 'funny' thing is that it is something I could have written myself! Our story is very similar to yours...I took my HPT on the 17th Dec 2013 after a whole week of heavy bleeding and it came out positive (v faintly)..was told to redo it 3 days later when it was a negative..We were really upset, but got to dust ourselves off and move forward! YES WE CAN DO IT! I was lucky to get an early app at Birmingham Womens ACU where i discussed our treatment options with the consultant and brought up the issue of Immune testing..he agreed to treat me emperically for immune issues w'out having to pay for the actual tests..RESULT...after 3 failed attempts in a year we are broke! I just hope it works this time...

Keep your head up and stay strong...there is always a way x

ps ..my husbands nickname for me is Pudding ...see..told you I could have written your post  x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

there is hope hun. I had 2 chemical pg and 1 mc at 6 weeks. We used donor sperm in the end as we did karyotyping and found DH had a chromosomal problem which was probably why we were mc all the time. 


I only knew it was happening because we had HCG bloods done. They are helpful to know it was happening. Our con said a lot of women have them without knowing each month. 


eventually we had our son with assisted hatching. we thought we would never get pg again if i did then would probably have a chemical pg due to DHs chromosomes but without trying at all i became pg with DHs sperm.    so you see there is hope. 


All the best chick


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Babydreaming perhaps you are my doppelgänger! Are you tall and blonde?  Just checking, will we both implode if we came face to face!

Our clinic said the same thing about the drugs after 3 failed cycles but after researching I found that if you have elevated nk cells there are a variety of different treatments plus I couldn't face another BFN without doing the tests and knowing for sure!

You have been amazingly strong to survive three attempts and you have my full respect! This "journey", god I hate that term but there is no other way to describe it, is soul destroying and it takes everything we have inside us!

Mighty Mini I have also heard that many women have chemicals (I hate that term as well) that was why we decided to test early to see if that was what happened. Although thinking now I genuinely don't know if this has made it harder or easier!

Many congratulations on your success with both of your sons it really does give us all hope that these miracles happen!

Pudding
X


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*pudding* I am very sorry this s happening  I just wanted to pop on and say that extra testing might not be needed, I thought there must be something wrong but my clinic said its 'just bad luck' but take the positive from the fact your body took the embies and a pregnancy was trying to happen, although hard to hear, it was nice that they didn't think anything was wrong. After my two chemicals, I went on to do a fresh ICSI and the result is my 29 day old boy laid on my lap  there is hope


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi pudding.

i have found trying again a very difficult journey.
i listened to my consultant who said it was old age and bad luck (41 & 6 m/c) he said try donor eggs (how expensive in the UK) so i decided go to spain use donor embryos. my con said with OE i had a 75% chance of m/c and DE a 25% of m/c. so i did DE and m/c. thats when i decided he may be wrong and started.researching serum in athens greece. so far, my only contact has been through email and i can honestly say i have never felt.so looked after before. i had no hope before serum started to get involved. they said i could send gunk while having m/c (didnt have to wait for.cycle) and they could.test it. so i did as advised (€270 ) and on new years eve, results came back. also had gp appt that morning. so i printed off results to show.gp. the results came back as ureaplasma which serum have told me have links to recurrent m/c. my gp had to check on internet to prescribe antibiotics.for.me.and my husband (hes given wrong antibiotics btw) as uk dont.do these hidden tests. the serum doctor wants me.to.go on erythmycin but as i will need a.retest i will continue.with these for now.and when tests come.back positive again, will show gp what we should be on. have already booked appt for when this course.of antibiotics is finished.
so to answer your question of how to cope, i go into fix it mode. i think i had to do donor embryo for.it to click in my brain that there wasnt anything faulty with the embies, but something faulty within me. i have also asked gp to refer me for a.hysteroscopy but he doesnt think i'll be successful in that quest. but i shall try.

and then maybe my journey wont be over just yet.

i do hope, pudding, you find the answers you are searching for and you get your longed for baby 

jade xxxxxx


----------

